# tengó



## Encolpius

Sziasztok! Nem tudjátok, hogy a *tengó *csak lábteniszt jelent, vagy a teniszt is hívják így? Köszi.


----------



## Abendstern

szia
szerintem csak lábteniszt jelent


----------

